# 3 wood issues



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm having some issues with my 3 wood. If I hit it off the tee, I hit the sweetest baby draw, the shot I want to see. However, off the deck, I get an ugly fade/slice. Not sure if it's ball position or in my head or what. Any advice is welcome
TIA


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I just realized this should be in the golf tips section. If a moderator could move this for me?
TY


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

If you make the same swing, it would sounds like lie angle problem to me. When you're hitting the ball, your club hits the ground on the toe end ever-so-slightly and opens up the face, creating a fade or slice. If this is something that consistently happens with your 3-wood, you may want to see a club fitting shop or a pro with an impact board and get that checked out.

If it's not the lie angle, I'd say it's all in your head.


----------

